# Help identify this part



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

My Marlin model 60 has been malfunctioning so I took it apart to clean it and this part was found in pieces. Made of plastic, sits behind the trigger as far back as possible. Maybe some kind of buffer? Where can I get a replacement part? Thx


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

???


----------



## Brandon_SPC (Nov 2, 2013)

Is it part of the trigger guard?


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Is it 5?


----------



## Joraca (Dec 29, 2007)

Try Brownells.

http://www.brownells.com/schematics/Marlin-/60-sid285.aspx#s20658sid285

_If it is buffer 6 in their schematic, they say it is in stock._


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

If it's the #6 part, Brownell has it for $12.99 

550-000-341WB 
Buffer  Mfr Part: G407182001
MARLIN


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

I was thinking part 5 on the diagram....buffer. But wasn't sure.
Would this part cause the gun to not eject and re-cock?


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Was hoping to find it local.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

jspooney said:


> Was hoping to find it local.


Itll be a long shot to find it local. If they have it in stock Midway is easy to deal with and always ships quickly. I have also ordered from Brownell's and don't have any complaints about them either.


----------



## HisName (Nov 29, 2009)

if you were not scratching in your ear during disassembly I vote #5
Buffer is all it could be , I would make one out of rubber or buy it here

http://www.brownells.com/rifle-part...er-prod8336.aspx?avs|Make~~Model_1=Marlin__60

RedNecking is a Science


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

HisName said:


> if you were not scratching in your ear during disassembly I vote #5


oh God! - I think I hurt myself when I fell outta this chair!


----------



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

Good input on fixing this problem, got Numrich also for parts, maybe even Marlin if you need to go to them? :thumbsup:


----------

